# 3 point hitch lever stuck.



## txhunt

I have a 2010 Mahindra 2816. The three point hitch lever is stuck and will not move. It was working fine until i lowered my bushog and that was it. HELP!


----------



## RC Wells

They can develop a hydraulic lock if a spool gets bumped by brush or a 3 point implement gets hammered by a sudden external impact, like hitting a stump. Not unique to only Mahindra, most will do this.

Kind of a rinky dink fix, but here goes:

First order of business is to open the 3 point drop rate adjustment fully and see if that releases the pressure enough to allow you to move the lever. This usually solves the lock problem. If it does, drop the 3 point all the way and slowly work it a few times, and you will be good to go.

If that does not free up the lever, shut the tractor off and check the pressure pop valves in the tractor side of the quick couplers/spools. Make sure they can all be pushed in. This can be messy, as hydraulic oil may (definitely does if you are where you do not want a mess) squirt out under pressure. I keep a male fitting with a short hose around just for the purpose of releasing system pressure into a bucket.

Second, on the 3 point drop rate adjustment valve, remove the stopper that won't let you close it all of the way, close the valve, start the tractor and then pull your position control to the up position. You will hear a squealing sound, put it to the down position and repeat this 2 to 3 times. 

Shut the tractor off open the valve and put the stopper back, problem should be solved.

This assumes the linkage has no mechanical damage, and the adjustment lever will move once pressure is taken off the system.


----------



## RC Wells

They can develop a hydraulic lock if a spool gets bumped by brush or a 3 point implement gets hammered by a sudden external impact, like hitting a stump. Not unique to only Mahindra, most will do this.

Kind of a rinky dink fix, but here goes:

First order of business is to open the 3 point drop rate adjustment fully and see if that releases the pressure enough to allow you to move the lever. This usually solves the lock problem. If it does, drop the 3 point all the way and slowly work it a few times, and you will be good to go.

If that does not free up the lever, shut the tractor off and check the pressure pop valves in the tractor side of the quick couplers/spools. Make sure they can all be pushed in. This can be messy, as hydraulic oil may (definitely does if you are where you do not want a mess) squirt out under pressure. I keep a male fitting with a short hose around just for the purpose of releasing system pressure into a bucket.

Second, on the 3 point drop rate adjustment valve, remove the stopper that won't let you close it all of the way, close the valve, start the tractor and then pull your position control to the up position. You will hear a squealing sound, put it to the down position and repeat this 2 to 3 times. 

Shut the tractor off open the valve and put the stopper back, problem should be solved.

This assumes the linkage has no mechanical damage, and the adjustment lever will move once pressure is taken off the system.


----------



## Carrie King

Yes, my husband has a 2014 Mahindra 2816 and his rear lift lever is stuck also. But he don’t have remote outlets to relieve pressure. How does he relieve the pressure? Also his front end loader works perfect but his rear lift lever is stuck. Thanks Carrie


----------



## pogobill

Welcome Carrie, has your husband tried the other suggestions in regards to the drop rate adjustment valve? Mine is a knob mounted under the seat, center front.


----------



## Carrie King

pogobill said:


> Welcome Carrie, has your husband tried the other suggestions in regards to the drop rate adjustment valve? Mine is a knob mounted under the seat, center front.


Yes he has. I ordered him a hydraulic filter. He is gonna try that. Idk if that will fix it. But since he is the 2nd owner. And it set up for about a year before he got it. Thanks


----------

